# 3 months pregnant and moving to Spain from the UK



## sammier2012

Hi everyone,

I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks after we decided to move to Spain. This is my 3rd baby. We are moving to Malaga. Obviously I cannot get any Health Insurance. I have been told that I can use my EHIC card by some people and others have told me to get a E106 form from my GP but I have read on forums that I cannot use these to give birth.

In this case can anyone give me a rough idea of how much it will cost me to give birth and pay privately? Also do i just pay for my Doctors visits, Midwife Appointments, Scans and Blood Tests as I have them or will I need to pay for them upfront.

By the time we come out I will be 17 weeks pregnant so will be needing a scan 3 weeks after our arrival.

If anyone can help, I will be forever greatful.

Many Thanks Sammie


----------



## xicoalc

Hi, Welcome, and Congrats!

You can only use your EHIC as a tourist, obviously settling and making use of the full services of a midwife wont count!

Depending on your NI contributions in the UK (or yoru partners) you may be able to get a form (S1??) form Inland Revenue which gives you healthcare for a period of up to 2 years.

As for insurance, I am not sure if you could or coudlnt get cover. Maybe not for the existing pregnancy.. although my policy covers me for pregnancy (if i gave birth i dont think i would ever need to afford about paying health bills for the rest of my life!)

Most of the private hospitals speak english, so call one in yoru local area and ask them the costs etc to get the best idea!

Will you or yoru partner be working? If so maybe state healthcare isnt a problem (even if you are working in the UK).


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi, Welcome, and Congrats!
> 
> You can only use your EHIC as a tourist, obviously settling and making use of the full services of a midwife wont count!
> 
> Depending on your NI contributions in the UK (or yoru partners) you may be able to get a form (S1??) form Inland Revenue which gives you healthcare for a period of up to 2 years.
> 
> As for insurance, I am not sure if you could or coudlnt get cover. Maybe not for the existing pregnancy.. although my policy covers me for pregnancy (if i gave birth i dont think i would ever need to afford about paying health bills for the rest of my life!)
> 
> Most of the private hospitals speak english, so call one in yoru local area and ask them the costs etc to get the best idea!
> 
> Will you or yoru partner be working? If so maybe state healthcare isnt a problem (even if you are working in the UK).


yes, she needs to get the S1 form from the DWP

oddly - you are more likely to find an English speaking doctor at our local NHS hospital than at the nearby private one!!


I know someone who chose a private maternity hospital here simply because of the language issue - they advertised English speaking staff

unfortunately, when push came to shove there were no english speaking staff on duty!


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> yes, she needs to get the S1 form from the DWP
> 
> oddly - you are more likely to find an English speaking doctor at our local NHS hospital than at the nearby private one!!
> 
> 
> I know someone who chose a private maternity hospital here simply because of the language issue - they advertised English speaking staff
> 
> unfortunately, when push came to shove there were no english speaking staff on duty!


sods law! i guess you cant just cross your legs and say "ill wait until shift change" can you!

I know a superb english midwife (well shes very nice, i presume shes superb, shes never assisted me with a birth but i hear very good reports about her), depends where the OP is goingto be based.. did she say Malaga? Think so! Shame, my woman is in Benidorm!


----------



## Alcalaina

Check out this advice from the British Consulate:

Healthcare

The S1 replaced the S106 form a few years ago. It can be used by"early retirees" (obviously you aren't a pensioner!) to obtain free healthcare in Spain for up to two years. If you have been working and paying National Insurance contributions in the UK, you will be eligible for this. 

As Steve says, if you or your partner are working in Spain, you should be paying into the Spanish social security system and be fully covered.


----------



## xicoalc

Alcalaina said:


> Check out this advice from the British Consulate:
> 
> Healthcare
> 
> The S1 replaced the S106 form a few years ago. It can be used by"early retirees" (obviously you aren't a pensioner!) .


She could be a pensioner! It happens these days… or her other half…. theres tons of old guys becoming dads… look at rod steward.. hes about 98 now isnt he?


----------



## Solwriter

Yes, you can get routine maternity care with your EHIC card.
You will also need a form S2. See the below link for more details.
Giving birth outside the UK

That link, however, assumes you are a UK visitor to Spain and giving birth there, rather than a resident. But, allowing for the time factor, it may be your best option.


----------



## gus-lopez

«Artículo 12. Derecho a la asistencia sanitaria.
1. Los extranjeros que se encuentren en España, inscritos en el padrón del municipio en el que tengan su domicilio habitual, tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria en las mismas condiciones que los españoles.
2. Los extranjeros que se encuentren en España tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria pública de urgencia por enfermedad grave o accidente, cualquiera que sea su causa, y a la continuidad de dicha atención hasta la situación de alta médica.
3. Los extranjeros menores de dieciocho años que se encuentren en España tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria en las mismas condiciones que los españoles.
4. Las extranjeras embarazadas que se encuentren en España tienen derecho a la asistencia sanitaria durante el embarazo, parto y postparto.»

From here: http://www.tt.mtin.es/periodico/LEY_EXTRANJERiA(BOE12-12-2009).pdf

In English;

Article 12. The Right to Health Care.
1. Foreign nationals in Spain who are registered in the census of the municipality in
which they normally reside shall have the right to health care in the same
conditions as Spaniards.

2. Foreign nationals in Spain have the right to emergency public health care in the
case of serious illness or accident, whatever the cause, and to the continuance of
such care, until a medical release has been given.
3. Foreign nationals in Spain who are younger than eighteen years of age shall
have the right to health care in the same conditions as Spaniards.
4. Foreign nationals in Spain who are pregnant shall have the right to pre-natal,
delivery and post-natal health care.


----------



## sammier2012

Thanks for this, so does this mean that i will be covered to have my baby in Spain? I have no issues in paying for the hospital treatment and scans ect, in fact i would prefer to do this as I know I am coming into someone elses country and do not want to take the biscuit!

If anyone can give me a price on maternity care i would appreciate it!

Many thanks again

Sammie


----------



## leedsutdgem

sammier2012 said:


> Thanks for this, so does this mean that i will be covered to have my baby in Spain? I have no issues in paying for the hospital treatment and scans ect, in fact i would prefer to do this as I know I am coming into someone elses country and do not want to take the biscuit!
> 
> If anyone can give me a price on maternity care i would appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks again
> 
> Sammie


Hi sammie

When i was pregnant i went privately through the xanit hospital in benalmadena- the care was second to none. You should maybe check costs with them. I have private health insurance so no idea what it would have costed without the insurance.


----------



## geez

Hi Sammier,

Congrats. I gave birth in a Quiron (private chain) hospital up north which is considered on the expensive side for a flat-fee of E4K (less if you push, apparently). Only other expenses were ante-natal blood tests which were costly...probably about another E500. Amazing care, 4-star hotel-type lodgings, my ObGyn was an English-speaker but was not around on the big day which didn't matter too much as most of your health-type words are the same in latin languages.


----------



## leedsutdgem

geez said:


> Hi Sammier,
> 
> Congrats. I gave birth in a Quiron (private chain) hospital up north which is considered on the expensive side for a flat-fee of E4K (less if you push, apparently). Only other expenses were ante-natal blood tests which were costly...probably about another E500. Amazing care, 4-star hotel-type lodgings, my ObGyn was an English-speaker but was not around on the big day which didn't matter too much as most of your health-type words are the same in latin languages.


There is a quiron hospital also in malaga been open for 3 years now, so maybe the op can ask there.


----------



## Tency

sammier2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks after we decided to move to Spain. This is my 3rd baby. We are moving to Malaga. Obviously I cannot get any Health Insurance. I have been told that I can use my EHIC card by some people and others have told me to get a E106 form from my GP but I have read on forums that I cannot use these to give birth.
> 
> In this case can anyone give me a rough idea of how much it will cost me to give birth and pay privately? Also do i just pay for my Doctors visits, Midwife Appointments, Scans and Blood Tests as I have them or will I need to pay for them upfront.
> 
> By the time we come out I will be 17 weeks pregnant so will be needing a scan 3 weeks after our arrival.
> 
> If anyone can help, I will be forever greatful.
> 
> Many Thanks Sammie


Hey there Sammie,
I wouldn't worry too much. I found a great doctor, English speaking who started her own clinic in Nerja. Dr. Paula Anthony, she is the best! She cares for many people from all over the world. Please contact her and she will give you the latest and greatest. She also has connections with the best facilities. 
Her clinic is Clinica Sta. Cecilia, 34-952521024 e-mail is [email protected]
Congrats,
10C:clap2:


----------



## agua642

Yes u can use your EHIC card my friend was in same situation, and she gave birth with EHIC


----------



## minty75

sammier2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks after we decided to move to Spain. This is my 3rd baby. We are moving to Malaga. Obviously I cannot get any Health Insurance. I have been told that I can use my EHIC card by some people and others have told me to get a E106 form from my GP but I have read on forums that I cannot use these to give birth.
> 
> In this case can anyone give me a rough idea of how much it will cost me to give birth and pay privately? Also do i just pay for my Doctors visits, Midwife Appointments, Scans and Blood Tests as I have them or will I need to pay for them upfront.
> 
> By the time we come out I will be 17 weeks pregnant so will be needing a scan 3 weeks after our arrival.
> 
> If anyone can help, I will be forever greatful.
> 
> Many Thanks Sammie



Hi Sammie, 

My wife had just found out she was pregant when we were moving and we joined Sanitas straight away and managed to get on their policy with full maternity care. Fortunately for us she was only just pregnant and we were told if you were I think about 8 weeks + we would not have been able to take out the policy with maternity care. I think the price they were quoting to go private without health insurance to have the baby was around €4500.00, so we were very pleased we got our policy. 

We as someone else on here said have been having all our maternity care at the Xanit in Benalmadena and can't fault them at all. Having already had two children in the UK the care we are getting is 2nd to none here. My wife has 6 weeks to go so I can update you on how the actual birth goes in a few weeks time. 

Good luck!


----------



## PokAlice

My wife and I moved over to Spain when she was 6 months pregnant (she is Spanish but worked in the UK for 5 years). I remember that she got a form from the UK (possibly the one mentioned further up the post) which basically meant that any maternity costs at Spanish public hospitals would effectively be met by the UK. Our experience was that most of the time, the doctors didn't know what that form did, so we were never sure whether they actually got charged back.


----------

